# Quel che non deve



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

che cosa proprio NON DEVE AVERE un uomo/una donna per piacervi?
sia nell'aspetto fisico (che in realtà, diciamocelo, conta pochino) che nel carattere.
Vado io.
Fisicamente non deve: 
avere culo strapiatto a punta raisi,per intenderci.
essere magrino, magrino 
essere troppo peloso (tipo  moquettina sulle mani 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

caratterialmente

non deve essere musone
non deve essere un fancazzista
non deve essere un vigliacco

Voi?


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che cosa proprio NON DEVE AVERE un uomo/una donna per piacervi?
> sia nell'aspetto fisico (che in realtà, diciamocelo, conta pochino) che nel carattere.
> Vado io.
> Fisicamente non deve:
> ...



NON SOPPORTO LA VIGLIACCHERIA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e'  mooooolto Pericolosa!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Non so cosa non debba essere... ma se fosse come il mio capo sarebbe perfetto...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Il mio uomo ideale (già ce l'ho)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   NON deve avere:

- la testa rasata  (lo accetto solo se è la copia di Bruce Willis)

- non deve essere più piccolo di statura di me (a superarmi ci vuol poco)

- labbra sottili

Caratterialmente:

- non deve essere ipocrita, falso e tirchio.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ideale (già ce l'ho)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è vero! non deve avere la fessura a salvadanaio come bocca


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

sono diventata così esigente e rompicoglioni che non so più neanche io cosa dovrebbe avere

di sicuro non dev'essere corto di braccino. Odio le persone tirchie e avare


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sono diventata *così esigente e rompicoglioni *che non so più neanche io cosa dovrebbe avere
> 
> di sicuro non dev'essere corto di braccino. Odio le persone tirchie e avare


quoto , passo dal via e non mi fermo


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Io vi sto a guardare... secondo me, tra qualche pagina, avrete esaurito tutte la caratteristiche degli schedari di CSI.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Fisicamente:
- non deve essere basso;
- non deve essere inespressivo.

Caratterialmente:
- non deve essere arrogante;
- non deve essere un debole;
- non deve essere incoerente;
- non deve avere modi poco eleganti.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fisicamente:
> - non deve essere basso;
> - non deve essere inespressivo.
> 
> ...


quindi, single a vita eh?


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi, single a vita eh?


in fondo il muratore non è un brutto mestiere..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vi sto a guardare... secondo me, tra qualche pagina, avrete esaurito tutte la caratteristiche degli schedari di CSI.


Anche io aspetto... son sicura che tra qualche pagina il thread verra' spostato...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io aspetto... son sicura che tra qualche pagina il thread verra' spostato...












 :condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erchè??


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi, single a vita eh?


Vedo che cominci a capire il mio problema....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Fisicamente: non deve aver nulla di femmineo (terribili depilazioni o scarsità di barba) negli atteggiamenti e nel corpo ...
Fisicamente e caratterialmente: non deve essere volgare ...e si può essere volgari senza essere scurrili e in doppiopetto...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedo che cominci a capire il mio problema....



mal comune ,mezzo claudio


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai tolto le lettere dai tasti!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche mi state antipatiche...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Marzo 2008)

non sopporto gli infantiloni (i bambinoni non cresciuti) e gli ipersportivoni (quelli da "Mi sono alzato all'alba per pedalare sul Pordoi").

Sul resto sono eclettica.

A' da esse omo!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mal comune ,mezzo claudio


Accordiamoci sul Claudio però.... che non sia Claudio Lippi!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche mi state antipatiche...


Brugola sei pronta???


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Brugola sei pronta???


questa non sa mica cosa rischia...
cerbottana al curaro pronta


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> gli ipersportivoni (quelli da "Mi sono alzato all'alba per pedalare sul Pordoi")


Ecco, questo lo puoi dir forte.

Categoria inesistente, equiparabile ai preti e ai carabinieri.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco, questo lo puoi dir forte.
> 
> Categoria inesistente, equiparabile ai preti e ai carabinieri.


Calma, calma.... c'è un carabiniere qui che se riuscissi a conoscerlo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che figo!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

un mio ex mi ha portata in montagna dopo un mese che stavamo insieme (quindi ,cazzarola, doveva ben aver capito il tipo:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




già mi immaginavo pranzi e cene al rifugio (minimo 2500 calorie a portata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , aperitivi e zumpa zumpa a gogò.
invece il primo giorno mi sveglia alle 7 per fare la passeggiata di 8 ore, con zainetto pronto col pir nic.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










immagino non debba dirvi quanto è durato..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Calma, calma.... c'è un carabiniere qui che se riuscissi a conoscerlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E più forte di me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... dev'essere per via di quella riga rossa nelle braghe...


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedo che cominci a capire il mio problema....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Calma, calma.... c'è un carabiniere qui che se riuscissi a conoscerlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me la divisa m'ingrifa


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un mio ex mi ha portata in montagna dopo un mese che stavamo insieme (quindi ,cazzarola, doveva ben aver capito il tipo:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gattino in tangenziale?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ti manca solo la MALINCONOIA di MASINI..........


No grazie, ascolto solo Bersani, io....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Calma, calma.... c'è un carabiniere qui che se riuscissi a conoscerlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minchia giuro che ti do un cartellino rosso!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me la divisa m'ingrifa


Io impazzisco per i carabinieri.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Gattino in tangenziale?


non ha neanche appoggiato la zampina alla riga bianca


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io impazzisco per i carabinieri.....


Anch'io.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia giuro che ti do un cartellino rosso!!!


Sto cercando il gancio.... Ragazze, se riesco a conoscerlo.... giuro che sarete le prime a saperlo!!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No grazie, ascolto solo Bersani, io....



meno male ti stai rifacendo il trucco....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto cercando il gancio.... Ragazze, se riesco a conoscerlo.... giuro che sarete le prime a saperlo!!!!!!


fatti arrestare...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

VI MULTO TUTTE!!!!

CHE CAZZO VUOL DIRE CHE V"INGRIFANO I CARABINIERI????????


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto cercando il gancio.... Ragazze, se riesco a conoscerlo.... giuro che sarete le prime a saperlo!!!!!!


se vuoi ti do qualche consiglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> meno male ti stai rifacendo il trucco....


Tesoro, lo sai che sono stupenda così....


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*.....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Io impazzisco per i carabinieri.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ha neanche appoggiato la zampina alla riga bianca


Non so tu, ma io ce lo avrei fatto andare da solo a fare il pic nic !!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fatti arrestare...


Per ora ho pensato solo di simulare uno svenimento mentre lui è nei paraggi.... Non potrebbe mai far finta di nulla... Lui è al servizio del cittadino.... e delle cittadine!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io ce lo avrei fatto andare da solo a fare il pic nic !!!!!


e chi pagava il pranzo al rifugio?


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*.......*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro, lo sai che sono stupenda così....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> VI MULTO TUTTE!!!!
> 
> CHE CAZZO VUOL DIRE CHE V"INGRIFANO I CARABINIERI????????




SPOSTA IL POST ... A TUTTO C'E' UN LIMITE, ECHECCCAZZZ


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> te cara mia impazzisci un pò per tutte le categorie professionali......
> 
> dovresti mandare il c.v. all'ADECCO


Scemo.... non è vero.... e lo sai....
Solo per medici e carabinieri!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> VI MULTO TUTTE!!!!
> 
> CHE CAZZO VUOL DIRE CHE V"INGRIFANO I CARABINIERI????????



A me no, mi fanno un baffo i carabinieri!


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> giusy79 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tesoro, lo sai che sono stupenda così....
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SPOSTA IL POST ... A TUTTO C'E' UN LIMITE, ECHECCCAZZZ


Hai ragione Mari' questo thread ha superato il limite della decenza!!!

Mica possiamo dare una tale immagine... porto su quello della cacca e butto giu' questo sui carabinieri...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione Mari' questo thread ha superato il limite della decenza!!!
> 
> Mica possiamo dare una tale immagine... porto su quello della cacca e butto giu' questo sui carabinieri...


raga ,non scherziamo eh??
ci sarà pure un supervisor qui dentro!


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione Mari' questo thread ha superato il limite della decenza!!!
> 
> Mica possiamo dare una tale immagine... porto su quello della cacca e butto giu' questo sui carabinieri...



* P E R F E T T O !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*........*

bè la battuta mi piace....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Ma che c'avete contro i carabinieri?
(a parte le barzellette)


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scemo.... non è vero.... e lo sai....
> Solo per medici e carabinieri!



si dopo arrotini.....piloti, scrittori.. ecc ecc ecc

ah basta che non siano bassi!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Odio le divise... specie quelle con un potere non supportabile dal cervello...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga ,non scherziamo eh??
> ci sarà pure un supervisor qui dentro!



E' corrotto


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si dopo arrotini.....piloti, scrittori.. ecc ecc ecc
> 
> ah basta che non siano bassi!


Marì, digli qualcosa tu.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' corrotto


che iena


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Odio le divise*... specie quelle con un potere non supportabile dal cervello...


IDEM















​


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Odio le divise... specie quelle con un potere non supportabile dal cervello...


grazie , graziella e grazie al c


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, digli qualcosa tu.....



... mi e' impossibile dopo l'uscita dei carabinieri


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che iena



SI ... iena veritas


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi e' impossibile dopo l'uscita dei carabinieri


Uffffffffffff..... anche tu mi abbandoni.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho proprio bisogno di un carabiniere che mi difenda....


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*.......*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi e' impossibile dopo l'uscita dei carabinieri


si infatti......fosse almeno finanziere.....a cavallo.....


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*.......*

fai un book di foto.........notturme mi raccomando!!

e mandale a qualche caserma.....qualcuno si trova....dai!


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

io invece adoro i pompieri.
son sempre belli, alti, masicci e allegri


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*e poi...*

e poi cara Giusy finchè starai qui a dire come lo vuoi.....

di certo non ti suonerà a casa.........


magari trova un bel forum dei caramba

e inizi lì!


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si infatti......fosse almeno finanziere.....a cavallo.....



NO NO NO NO NO ... E' PROPRIO LA DIVISA CHE MI FA


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> fai un book di foto.........notturme mi raccomando!!
> 
> e mandale a qualche caserma.....qualcuno si trova....dai!


Mi sa che stai un tantino esagerando.


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

*.........*

ecco che la permalosetta esce fuori.......


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io invece adoro i pompieri.
> son sempre belli, alti, masicci e allegri



E pure pagati male purtroppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in USA sono tutti volontari


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ecco che la permalosetta esce fuori.......


'nzomma...manca solo che le dici che pesca a strascico...


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E pure pagati male purtroppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai che davvero son ragazzi stupendi?
e in genere sono single...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io invece adoro i pompieri.
> son sempre belli, alti, masicci e allegri



Sui pompieri son d'accordo perbacco!


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sui pompieri son d'accordo perbacco!


vuoi essere il mio sostituto lapidatore??


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ecco che la permalosetta esce fuori.......


Se magari smettessi di offendermi...

C'è un motivo per cui mi piacciono i carabinieri.... mio nonno, il mio ideale di uomo, coraggioso, tosto, con gli attributi, forte, era un carabiniere durante la seconda guerra mondiale. Quindi li idealizzo sempre un pò....


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma sai che davvero *son ragazzi stupendi*?
> e in genere sono single...


... per me sono dei veri eroi ... sono scelti, mica prendo chiunque


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vuoi essere il mio sostituto lapidatore??


Ehm... credo di non avere una mira abbastanza precisa per la bisogna....


----------



## Old alesera (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se magari smettessi di offendermi...
> 
> C'è un motivo per cui mi piacciono i carabinieri.... mio nonno, il mio ideale di uomo, coraggioso, tosto, con gli attributi, forte, era un carabiniere durante la seconda guerra mondiale. Quindi li idealizzo sempre un pò....



bè se ti offeso non farò più battute.....

magari te lo dirò in privato!
a me dai 1 altra idea....

mi levo dalle scatole..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma sai che davvero son ragazzi stupendi?
> *e in genere sono single*...



Chiediti come mai...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiediti come mai...


Mmmmmmmmmm...........
Troppo calienti?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmm...........
> Troppo calienti?


No Rive Gauche


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiediti come mai...


 
stai tu tutte le sere ad aspettarlo a casa  sperando che torni...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

l'unica divisa che brucerei è quella dei vigili


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> stai tu tutte le sere ad aspettarlo a casa  sperando che torni...



Hanno dei turni massacranti


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hanno dei turni massacranti


e rischiano la pellaccia


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica divisa che brucerei è quella dei *vigili*


Urbani?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mica sei la sola


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica divisa che brucerei è quella dei vigili


vogliamo parlare degli ausiliari???
altro che lapidarli..quelli meritano ben di peggio...
che poi se non sono alti 1,48 cm non li prendono...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Urbani?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a quelli lascerei il segno dello pneumatico sulla cabeza come ricordino


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e rischiano la pellaccia


molte volte si tramanda in famiglia sta missione (per me e' una missione, per quei quattro soldi che prendono :balloon


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e rischiano la pellaccia


cosa fai??? mi lecchi il culo????


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare degli *ausiliari???*
> altro che lapidarli..quelli meritano ben di peggio...
> che poi se non sono alti 1,48 cm non li prendono...



... che facce, che facce da delinquenti


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No Rive Gauche


No, dai... TUTTI ????


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cosa fai??? mi lecchi il culo????


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, dai... TUTTI ????


No solo quelli gnocchi... in effetti questo vale per tutte le categorie...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

I migliori sono i CARABINIERI.


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


quando fai così mi intenerisco tutta...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No solo quelli gnocchi... in effetti questo vale per tutte le categorie...


C'è del vero in ciò che dici.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No solo quelli gnocchi... in effetti questo vale per tutte le categorie...



deduco che i vostri uomini sian tutti dei grandissimi cessi allora


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deduco che i vostri uomini sian tutti dei grandissimi cessi allora

















   ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deduco che i vostri uomini sian tutti dei grandissimi cessi allora



Bha' il mio e' ok... c'ha una bella panzina... niente addominale scolpito... per me e' gnocco...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deduco che i vostri uomini sian tutti dei grandissimi cessi allora


Deduci male !


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Comunque senza dire cazzate... mi riferisco chiaramente a Brugola e Medusa... se vedete passare un bell'uomo, ben vestito, ben pettinato... praticamente impeccabile da suicidio volontario... quell'uomo all'80% e' gay...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

*per i belli ......dentro*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' il mio e' ok... c'ha una bella panzina... niente addominale scolpito... per me e' gnocco...


omo de panza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io mi paro il culo perchè mi son sempre piaciuti i bruttini..
mi porto avanti


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque senza dire cazzate... *mi riferisco chiaramente a Brugola e Medusa*... se vedete passare un bell'uomo, ben vestito, ben pettinato... praticamente impeccabile da suicidio volontario... quell'uomo all'80% e' gay...


E perchè a me no?????


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> omo de panza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah c'ha un gran bel culetto


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E perchè a me no?????


ce l'ha su con noi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









la fetente


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E perchè a me no?????


Tu non dici cazzate... loro non dicono altro


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

*lett*

secondo me il tuo uomo ce l'ha piccolo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu non dici cazzate... loro non dicono altro


tra una e l'altra qualcosina la dico


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fisicamente:
> - non deve essere basso;
> - non deve essere inespressivo.
> 
> ...


Teso' e allora come hai fatto a sposare me?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Teso' e allora come hai fatto a sposare me?


Quel giorno ero ubriaca.... Troppi cuba libre!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quel giorno ero ubriaca.... Troppi cuba libre!!!!


teso' tu sei una santa......famme un miracolo e famme apparì un paio di quegli stessi che c'ho sete.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








PS: non raccontiamo cazzate, so' io che ti ho ubriacato....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> teso' tu sei una santa......famme un miracolo e famme apparì un paio di quegli stessi che c'ho sete..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che io sia una santa non ci piove, c'ho una pazienza!!!!!

Ubriaca d'amore per te.....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> secondo me il tuo uomo ce l'ha piccolo



...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...


e dobbiamo pagare noi???


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e dobbiamo pagare noi???


Ecche non ti pare paghi gia' abbastanza...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecche non ti pare paghi gia' abbastanza...












   faremo una colletta


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> faremo una colletta


Grazie... almeno per una protesi che gli faccia raggiungere gli 8cm...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

*rettifica*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie... almeno per una protesi che gli faccia raggiungere gli 8cm...


a pensarci bene però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , compra  qualche scarpetta in meno e pagagliela tu.
non son mica qui a pagar le protesi per tutti gli ipodotati del circondario


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie... almeno per una protesi che gli faccia raggiungere gli 8cm...


Azz......


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Azz......


ingenua, si riferiva al diametro


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ingenua, si riferiva al diametro


Lo spero.....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

La mia collezione di scarpe non si tocca... piuttosto cambio fidanzato...


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie... almeno per una protesi che gli faccia raggiungere gli 8cm...


Lettrice!

Cartellino rosso a te questa volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   abbi pieta', non prolungarti su/in questa descrizione ... so che tu mi capisci


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

a voi serve un asino (di buridano)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Ma come fate a far andare in vacca qualsiasi thread?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come fate a far andare in vacca qualsiasi thread?


fa pendant con l'asino!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

No gli 8cm sono casuali... pensavo di sparare 4cm ma poi risultavo poco credibile...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come fate a far andare in vacca qualsiasi thread?


Meno male che ci si riesce...Altrimenti significa che è pieno di gente che prende la vita troppo seriamente

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No gli 8cm sono casuali... pensavo di sparare 4cm ma poi risultavo poco credibile...


forse fai qualche confusione tra circonferenza e diametro....prova col 3,14....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> forse fai qualche confusione tra circonferenza e diametro....prova col 3,14....


Se ci fosse Alèxandros.... scriverebbe pi greco con le lettere greche....
Chissà dov'è.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meno male che ci si riesce...Altrimenti significa che è pieno di gente che prende la vita troppo seriamente
> 
> Buscopann


Però proprio tutti tutti....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però proprio tutti tutti....


moderati!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se ci fosse Alèxandros.... scriverebbe pi greco con le lettere greche....
> Chissà dov'è.....


aspè.....  è sufficiente teso'?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però proprio tutti tutti....


Persa io non faccio testo... e dagli albori del forum che mando a vacca i thread...

Sai cosa e' che sono cosi' stanca... ma stanca che non ne hai un'idea... manco c'ho voglia di raccontarvi di Apu... che tanto manca di educazione sentimentale... e non saro' io ad educarlo... perche' a 35 anni che cosa educo!!!

Preferisco parlare di vaccate almeno mi faccio 4 risate 4... e tutto in malora... c'ho il padre di Sbarella latitante come sempre... il padre del Licaone che mi spedisce una email dicendomi che presto si trasferira' in una grotta in Brasile... ma che consigli sensati posso dare io? Di tutti i miei fidanzati non ce n'e' uno che chiuda la porta... tanto vale ci rida sopra... no?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aspè..... è sufficiente teso'?


Che dire caro....... sei l'uomo della mia vita! (mi sa che te l'ho già detto!)


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che dire caro....... sei l'uomo della mia vita! (mi sa che te l'ho già detto!)


adminnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
emoticon pinocchio per la signora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> adminnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> emoticon pinocchio per la signora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No no, è vero....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ne parliamo dopo.... vado....


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come fate a far andare in vacca qualsiasi thread?


ma qualche battuta tra gli scritti per te è mandare in vacca un thread?
si parte tutti seri, e poi parlando dell'uomo dei sogni ovviamente si svacca.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





letti...è più grosso lo stronzo dell'amico della cagatina..
ti sono vicina..


----------



## Verena67 (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco, questo lo puoi dir forte.
> 
> Categoria inesistente, equiparabile ai preti e ai carabinieri.


 
mia teoria? Cripto(ma neanche tanto cripto, è solo che ad esserlo del tutto non ci arrivano proprio, so' limitati)GAY!

(il che va benissimo, tranne se sei una donna etero)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, è vero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e allora fai come forrest gump....da sud a nord però....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa io non faccio testo... e dagli albori del forum che mando a vacca i thread...
> 
> Sai cosa e' che sono cosi' stanca... ma stanca che non ne hai un'idea... manco c'ho voglia di raccontarvi di Apu... che tanto manca di educazione sentimentale... e non saro' io ad educarlo... perche' a 35 anni che cosa educo!!!
> 
> Preferisco parlare di vaccate almeno mi faccio 4 risate 4... e tutto in malora... c'ho il padre di Sbarella latitante come sempre... il padre del Licaone che mi spedisce una email dicendomi che presto si trasferira' in una grotta in Brasile... ma che consigli sensati posso dare io? Di tutti i miei fidanzati non ce n'e' uno che chiuda la porta... tanto vale ci rida sopra... no?


Lo so che si scherza perché se ne ha bisogno ...
Ne ho bisogno anch'io ...forse...ma non sono capace...non mi viene ...per più di un thread...io non sono tipo da "compa"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma era come idea ...mi sembrava che ci fossero discussioni interessanti un po' massacrate...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so che si scherza perché se ne ha bisogno ...
> Ne ho bisogno anch'io ...forse...ma non sono capace...non mi viene ...per più di un thread...io non sono tipo da "compa"...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma questa potrebbe anche continuare se non forre che e' molto difficile dire cosa mi piace e cosa non mi piace di un uomo... credo che questo valga per tutti... se non altro perche' quello che mi piace sara' anche la prima cosa che mi irritera' irrimediabilmente dopo...

Chesso mi piacciono gli artisti un po' svampiti... ma poi mi urta il fatto che siano troppo svampiti... di Apu mi affascina la sua concretezza... ma du palle Furio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questa potrebbe anche continuare se non forre che e' molto difficile dire cosa mi piace e cosa non mi piace di un uomo... credo che questo valga per tutti... se non altro perche' quello che mi piace sara' anche la prima cosa che mi irritera' irrimediabilmente dopo...
> 
> Chesso mi piacciono gli artisti un po' svampiti... ma poi mi urta il fatto che siano troppo svampiti... di Apu mi affascina la sua concretezza... ma du palle Furio!!!


Però svampito e concreto sono proprio gli opposti...per quello era interessante la domanda cosa NON  deve avere...

Io indicando la volgarità sono stata esaustiva ...ma poi non è facile definire la volgarità...Potrei fare esempi...


Cosa *non hanno* l'artista e Apu...e il capo...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però svampito e concreto sono proprio gli opposti...per quello era interessante la domanda cosa NON  deve avere...
> 
> Io indicando la volgarità sono stata esaustiva ...ma poi non è facile definire la volgarità...Potrei fare esempi...
> 
> ...


L'artista manca di costanza... Apu manca di svampitezza...il capo manca di liberta'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se li mettessi tutt'e tre insieme farei l'uomo perfetto per me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi registro come Frankenstein?


----------

